# Dual mobilhome park electral service pedestal



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Yomac said:


> Client needs dual mobilehome park electrical service pedestal (post and breakers). This needs to have at least two 100 amp main service breakers. PG& E (this is in California) is going to provide the meters (round, smartmeters).
> 
> Dual 200 amps would work too (if not too expensive) -- but probably overkill for where this is in the park (smaller lots).
> 
> Sources and part numbers would be greatly appreciated...


Take a look here...http://www.electricalmaterialscompany.com/htm/electrc_srvc_pedestal_mobl_200a.htm


Welcome to the forum..............:thumbup:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome to ET.

http://www.milbankmfg.com/Products/Catalogs/CatalogFiles/PDF/MHFPL.pdf


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Yomac said:


> Client needs dual mobilehome park electrical service pedestal (post and breakers). This needs to have at least two 100 amp main service breakers. PG& E (this is in California) is going to provide the meters (round, smartmeters).
> 
> Dual 200 amps would work too (if not too expensive) -- but probably overkill for where this is in the park (smaller lots).
> 
> Sources and part numbers would be greatly appreciated...


 
Both guys did posted the models of the meter pedstail and I am seriouslly suggest that you better off go with 200 amp verison due more and more mobile home are getting loaded up good with electrique loads and panel size is getting larger anyway.

It better to stick in 200 amp pedsteal instad of 100 amp verison there is some cost differnce but it will result that you don't have to mess around the meter pedestal twice especally if the mobile home is loaded with electrique central heating system.

I have done few in Wisconsin as well and it is common for me to set up 200 amp verison insted of 100 amp verison that time the price differnce between the two is not really huge but right now the price I do not know what they are running now.

Merci,
Marc


----------

